# chain spreader for chandolier



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You have a local supply house? They should have them there. They're about 10 bucks. You'll have better luck if you call them "chain pliers".


----------



## passthewire (Jan 1, 2011)

chain pliers, thanks.... it comes up in a google search now:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The pair with red grips and three steps is the pair most people use. They'll do most everything you need. 

If you ever run across a pair with 2 steps and a gold hammertone painted finish, buy them. That is the pair you need to do the huge chain on commercial chain hung fixtures, and they're hard to come by.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You can get them here if supply house is a dead end..

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=QSAgTdfIMMOC8gbi56yTCg&ved=0CHIQ8gIwAA#


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> You can get them here if supply house is a dead end..
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=QSAgTdfIMMOC8gbi56yTCg&ved=0CHIQ8gIwAA#



Wow something i had no idea aboutlearn something new every day:laughing:

Thanks gent's


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Wow something i had no idea aboutlearn something new every day:laughing:
> 
> Thanks gent's


Seriously??:blink: You just now learned about chain pliers?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Seriously??:blink: You just now learned about chain pliers?


 Yes 35 years and never seen them i allways used my side cutters.
From the link that Black4truck left they look pretty good.
so i am going to try out a pair of thosethe laugh is on me:laughing:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello Passthewire,

Here is an online contact for a reasonable supply house for chain pliers:
http://www.dale-electric.com/search.php?keywords=chain+pliers&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

In general, it's better to ask at your local supply house. If they don't
have a decent answer, go elsewhere.

rexowner


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> The pair with red grips and three steps is the pair most people use. They'll do most everything you need.
> 
> If you ever run across a pair with 2 steps and a gold hammertone painted finish, buy them. That is the pair you need to do the huge chain on commercial chain hung fixtures, and they're hard to come by.


I have the gold pliers. I always thought they were crap, but they definitely come in handy when it comes to the job they are intended for. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes 35 years and never seen them i allways used my side cutters.


Side cutter or pumps will leave marks on the chain. The chain pliers are a great tool for the standard chandelier chains.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I own the pair B4T posted, but for most small chandeliers, I don't even use them. I normally use what I have with me to save a trip to the truck, and digging to find them.

I usually take two insulated screwdrivers so they don't scratch and insert inside link. Twist them opposite of each other spreading the link, insert wherever, and twist opposite to close.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Just get a pair of these bad boys

Chain Tool

As a teenager I used them a lot working for Dad.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We bought the red handle 3 step about 7 years ago. Up until then the chains were never coated with paint or anything. They were just brass/steel chains and you could use your channel locks or screwdrivers. Times change. Try that now with most chains and your buying a new chain.



Most light fixture dealers also stock the pliers here.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Side cutter or pumps will leave marks on the chain. The chain pliers are a great tool for the standard chandelier chains.


I put a wrap of black tape on my linemens before I open up a chain.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

will these chains pliers work with the chain used to hang fixtures in commercial settings? Doing 50+ a day makes your palms sore opening the chain over and over


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Try a reputable lighting store. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Breakfasteatre said:


> will these chains pliers work with the chain used to hang fixtures in commercial settings? Doing 50+ a day makes your palms sore opening the chain over and over




Depends on how heavy the chain is. I use the red handle ones on all but the biggest commercial fixtures we hang. They make them for the bigger ones too.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Wow something i had no idea aboutlearn something new every day:laughing:
> 
> Thanks gent's



Your not alone. I will get a pair now,


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

I have the gold chain pliers I have them about 30 years now they came in a little white thin cardboard box.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Now there is a one use tool I would love to have in my tool box. Had a very heavy duty chain on a custom chandelier on Dec. 24. Good thing the fixture had a "distressed" paint look as the chain was definitely distressed by the time I was done.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I own the pair B4T posted, but for most small chandeliers, I don't even use them. I normally use what I have with me to save a trip to the truck, and digging to find them.
> 
> I usually take two insulated screwdrivers so they don't scratch and insert inside link. Twist them opposite of each other spreading the link, insert wherever, and twist opposite to close.


Use the right tool for the right job.. :thumbsup:

I have come across chain that was so brittle, the hack screw driver method would snap the link..

An organized electrician knows what tools he needs to complete a job and you are always going out to the truck for some reason, so make a list..


----------

